# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Libra te rinj

## dodoni

Libra te rinj
Ajo qe i ben te shoqerueshem njerezit, eshte paaftesia e tyre per te duruar vetmine dhe vetveten. Kush ndihet i plote, njeri par exellence dhe paraqitet si nje unitet i pandashem, zoteron ne vetvete gjithe c'eshte e nevojshme. Idete mbi artin e te jetuarit filozofi gjerman Artur Shopenhauer i shtjellon ne esene me te njejtin titull. "Arti i te jetuarit" eshte perkthyer nga Erion Kristo, botuar nga Ideart". Kushton 300 leke. 

Ndersa degradonte diktatura dhe po frynte era e ndryshimeve ne Shqiperine socialiste. Ky eshte rrugetimi i kujtimeve te nje diplomati shqiptar ne vitet 1986-1991, tek sheh nga Parisi kataklizmen histoike te vendit te tij. Arqile Semini rrefen ne "Misionin e fundit" se si po perthyhej drita e vendit te tij tek dilte nga izolimi, dhe jehona deri ne ne metropolin evropian. Kushton 300 leke.

S'ka dashuri pa marrezira. Jeta e te dashuruarve, te cilen e enderrojme, nuk eshte vec nje takim i organizuar, i shpeshte, i perditshem, meqe secili shkon gjithnje drejt tjetrit, pa ndonje arsye. Heroi i romanit "Do te dashurohemi neser" i Andre Stil, kthehet nga rruga e dashurise, duke mbajtur ne duar vetem kujtimin. Nje histori dashurie e viteve '50. Eshte perkthyer nga Hamit Kokalari, botuar nga "Pegi". Kushton 400 leke.

"CIA kunder KGB, arti i spiunimit" shkruar nga ish drejtori i CIA-s Allen Dulles per 10 vjet, eshte nje studim qe ai ia kushton demaskimit te veprimtarise sekrete te KGB-se. Nje liber qe rrefen perballjes globale mes institucioneve me te medha te spinazhit te sy superfuqive. Nje veshtrim mbi te i njeriut nga ana tjeter e ish "perdes komuniste". Perkthyer nga Nikolla Sudar, botuar nga "Onufri". Kushton 700 leke. 

C'ndodhi me trashegimtaret e familjes me te fuqishme arberore. Karlo Padilione, autori i librit "Skenderbeu dhe pasardhesit e tij" i shkruar nje shekull me pare, nderton ne menyre shkencore rrjedhat e breznive te Kastrioteve deri ne fund te shekullit te 19-te. Burimet per Kastriotin nuk jane ezauruar ende. Vepra eshte perkthyer nga Reshat Konci, botuar nga "Ideart". Kushton 500 leke.

"Skllever apo zoter te gjeneve tona, revolicioni biomjekesor" i Ethem Rukes, i ofron publikut shanset, por edhe rrisqet e guximit njerezor per t'i drejtuar gjenet tona, duke mos mbetur rob i llotarise se tyre. Deshifrimi i gjenomit te njeriut, eshte prologu i nje ndryshimi, pikenisja e kthimit te endrrave dhe miteve ne realitete njerezore. Botuar nga "Morava". Kushton 800 leke.






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
02/02/2003 Korrieri

----------


## Brari

nga gazeta shqiptare


-------------

E Diela Letrare
Faqe e pergatitur nga Ledia Dushi 

Kthimi i astronautit 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

William BURROUGHS

Ky është libri i parë i botuar në Shqipëri i këtij autori të madh amerikan. Libri është një antologji ku janë përfshirë pjesët më kryesore nga krijimtaria e tij, duke zgjedhur proza fillimisht me narracion më të rregullt e më klasik e deri tek eksperimentet tipike të autorit Burroughs, për të cilat ai është dhe më i njohur. Metoda e tij e kolazhit, e përzierjes së teksteve të ndryshme, i ka origjinat që nga kubizmi në pikturë e më pas në përdorimin e titujve të gazetave si elemente të fiksionit të përdorura nga John Dos Passos në trilogjinë e tij të famshme "U.S.A". Libri i Burroughs "Drejt trupit pa organe" që sapo ka dalë në libraritë e Shqipërisë është i shoqëruar me një parathënie nga përkthyesi. Libri përmban kryesisht përkthime nga libri "Dreka Lakuriqe" që është konsideruar si kryevepra e këtij shkrimtari amerikan. Burroughs është quajtur një pasues i drejtpërdrejtë i James Joyce në letërsi.

Duke ecur shpenguar nëpër rrugën Landue i shoqëruar nga i ati banesa të bardha prej druri kopshtet zaptuar nga barërat e këqija manaferrat dhe dredhklat Piteri u çua dhe 30 këmbë sipër me shpresën që të habiste familjen për t'i treguar që ai dinte dhe mund të fluturonte dhe i ati kishte pamje të trishtë ishte i sigurt që Piteri po nisej sepse ishte zhvendosur pamja e sepse asfalti kthehej prapë pas pa zhurmë dhe Piteri u gjend para shkollës B.J. që ishte shumë më e vogël nga sa e kishte përfytyruar ai kaloriferët përkundër mureve të ndërtesës aromë braktisjeje klasa të zbrazura zëra fantazmë duke u ngjitur drejt kodrës drejt shtëpisë në rrugën Price që s'ishte aspak siç e mendonte ai oh i kujtohej fare mirë shkallarja e pasme ajo që çonte në dhomën e tij dritarja hapur me pamje nga tremeja ai dallonte ndryshkun dhe barërat e këqija nëpër të ndarat mes gurëve mbi parvazet e dritareve të dhomës së tij që është e ndarë me çatme drita e thyer grila jashtë përdorimit kishte një mbulesë të rrumbullakët mbi tavolinë e mund t'i ndizje e t'i shuaje qirinjtë e shpërndarë nëpër dhomë dhe drita e tyre krijonte rripa të trishtë e të hollë nëpër dhomën e errët aromë lagështie dhe mospërdorimi dhe kjo çatme formonte një dhomë tjetër dritarja me pamje nga livadhi i mbuluar prej reve sikur e shihje nëpërmjet një perde lotësh dhe ai vuri re se i kishte të plasaritura duart vragat në të harkoheshin pas lodrimet dhe lëndimet e ferrat prandaj dhe plagët e tij në vegjëli dhe i ati me pambukun me jod ishte i ndjeshëm ndaj dhimbjes dhe ngjante shumë në shprehje me të atin që ishte i trishtuar dhe kjo pamundësi për të luajtur "hopa hop" hidhte në mes tyre fjalinë ndarje përfundimtare. Piteri mendoi duhet të rruhem eh mirë e bëj nesër do t'i kujtohen mbrëmjet festat njerëzit që njihte dhe që kujtonte s'ia vlente t'i takoje prapë asgjë tjetër veç disa zëra të dridhur gërvimë dhe ai drejtohej nga dritarja vështronte jashtë duke ndjerë sërish trishtimin e të atit pas vetes dhe zbrazëtia e ftohtë e formuar nga hapësira që ekzistonte mes tyre pastaj shpërtheu një yll. Ku ishte xhami? Duket ishte shkrirë. Do bënte mirë ta rruante mjekrën treditore ai kthehej nga larg në këtë shtëpi të trishtë e boshe e shtypi në nevojtore çamçakizin e përtypur dhe hodhi shkujdesur një vështrim përreth duke kërkuar sapunin dhe briskun.
Sipas një legjende tepër të lashtë raca e bardhë duhet të jetë shfaqur rreth 300 000 vjet më parë në shkretëtirën e Gobit pas një shpërthimi bërthamor. Qytetërimi dhe teknologjia që patën provokuar këtë kataklizmë janë asgjesuar. Të mbijetuarit e vetëm mund të kenë qenë skllevër të gjallë në këtë rajon krejt të panjohur me shkencën dhe teknikat. Ata u transformuan në çubardha dhe u shpërhapën nëpër gjithë azimutet, në Persi, në Indinë e Veriut, në Greqi e Turqi, disa shkuan edhe më larg drejt perëndimit dhe u vendosën në shpellat e Europës. Pasardhësit e çubardhave trogloditë janë banorët aktualë të Amerikës dhe të Europës perëndimore. Pikërisht në këto shpella balashët morën një virus që zhvilloi brez pas brezi një herë e përgjithmonë të përçudnuarit në këtë mënyrë ata u transformuan në atë çka janë sot e kësaj dite një rrezik i tmerrshëm për jetën e këtij planeti. Ky virus ky parazit i lashtë është ajo që Freud-i e qauajti pandërgjegja ky virus u shpërhap nëpër shpellat e Europës duke ndikuar mbi mishin tashmë të helmatisur nga radioaktiviteti. Kush rrjedh drejtpërdrejt nga kjo linjë është thelbësisht i ndyshëm nga ai që s'e ka kaluar kurrë përvojën e shpellës dhe nga ai që nuk e ka kaluar kurrë këtë sëmundje vdekjeprurëse që ekzisotn në gjakun tuaj në kockat e nervat tuaja dhe që ka mbijetuar si virulent ku keni jetuar në kohën para se parardhësit tuaj të kishin depërtuar në ato shpella të neveritshme. Ndërsa largoheshin drejt shpellave ata nuk ditën ta trajtonin atë që po u ndodhte. Ishin të paaftë pikërisht ngase nuk e kishin më veten në dorë. Tashmë ata i përkisnin virusit. Iu desh të vrisnin të torturonin të pushtonin të shfrytëzonin të ndrynin e të degradonin gjithçka jetonte përreth pikërisht siç iu duhet qenve të tërbuar të kafshojnë. E gjitha kjo përfundoi në Hiroshima. Sëmundja metalike ne prehje prej 300 000 vjetësh veproi në mishin kockat dhe gjakun e zbardhur. Gjatë rrojtjes ai u pre dhe kërkoi një tubet stiptik dhe meqë s'e gjeti e pasroi fytyrën me një pecetë letre duke u kujtuar për aromën dhe shijen e metalit që digjen mbi një xham shkëlqyes një fytyrë adoleshenti qarkuar nga blaga sy të nxehtë e gri që duken të fiksuara mbi diçka të largët dhe në kohën e bardhë të bardhë të bardhë ka humbur sysh duke u vdirur përballë ndriçimit të bardhë e verbues kapsula duke i qelbur yjet e helmatisur të përzhitur gënjeshtra të vockla dhe mohimi i ri i Krishtit në Hiroshima zëra të bardhë që pretendonin se kanë patur arsye të drejta të shprehura nëpër gazetat e bardha lidhur me hedhjen e bombës atomike mbi Hiroshimë ata të kolonizuarit që kanë përfituar nga mbretërimi ynë dhe nga përvojat tona epo mirë mjafton t'u hedhësh një sy shkollave dhe spitaleve tona të zaptuara nga dredhklat barërat e këqija dhe telat me gjemba dritaret janë plasaritur një dorë e vdekur blaga fije-fije ngjitur në një rrugë të fshirë nga era zëra të bardhë dhe gënjeshtra nga Kongoja në Njuark gënjeshtra e vjetër minerale mishi i zbardhur zërat e rremë njerëzorë helmi i ngadaltë i metalit të kalbur gënjeshtra mohime gazeta të bardha Raporti Ëarren atëherë ai veshi një këmishë të bardhë ndërresa ta bardha fluronte nëpër ftohmën e pranverës Oppenheimer-i duke fshirë lotin që i varej nëpër gisht. 
"Kjo anulon rreziqet e luftës dhe përfundimi është se shpëtojnë jetët e të bardhëve ..." (Vendim i vështirë për t'u marrë në Pentagon.)
Një shtrat gjeologjik gënjeshtrash të kalbura dhe afirmimi vulgar e çjerrës "Ç'presim? Të bombardojmë Kinën tani!"
Një sherif vrasës zezakësh duke përkëdhelur çallatat e rënda mbi qytën e pistoletës. Sherifi plak i verbër i ulur në zhezlong.
"Bir, sillma ca këlcasësen se dua ta përkëdhel pak."
"Po baba."
Ky ishte rituali mes tyre. Me respekt djali kthehet me pushkën Colt 44 dhe vuri në duart rakitike e të deformuara nga artriti gishtrinjtë e shtrembër duke përkëdhelur Braille-in çallatet dhe i vjen ndërmend ... More vesh për Kongon? Gati 15 milonë zezakë u masakruan sistematikisht nga gjuetarët e njerëzve dhe të neveritshmit. Në fillim i paguanin nëse ktheheshin me ndonjë palë vathë. Megjithatë mes atyre vrasësve të ndjeshmit e ndanin dhimbejn me viktimat dhe iu prisnin veshët me radhë njëri pas tjetrit, me sa duket ata njerëzit nuk ua respektonin zanatin.
"Më merr vesh, zezak, s'kam gjë kundër teje, çështje pune, ca më tepër kam një grua e kalamaj në Angli, s'jam tip i keq. Kështu që më ler të të pres veshët dhe do jetosh normalisht mua më paguajnë për të keqen që po të bëj. Nuk është punë shumë e këndshme. Të duket më mirë kështu?" ... Je tip i mirë zotëri. Je tamam njeri i bardhë" ... ndërkohë ky mashtrim u zbulua dhe pas kësaj gjahtarët e njerëzve duhje të kthenin prapë palët gjinore. Të themi që disa zezakë të mirë nga familje me prioritet mbetën eunukë dhe se mirënjohja e tyre është e pakufijshme. 
Brigadieri rri ulur para një tryeze të gjatë gjahtarët e njerëzve firmosin dhe depozitojnë planin e ditës. 
"E dini unë do ta ruaj këtë thes e do ta mbush me zëra zogjsh."
Një lampë me vjaguri ia ndriçon buzëqeshjen përtej tymit të cigares dhe brigadieri numëron palët gjinore dhe i vendos në një ktti veshur me lin. Ai zhyt dorën brenda ne arkë dhe numëron paratë.
"Na Skoti, stërlinë e vërtetë britanike."
"Ne sjemi të gjithë mercenarë jemi misionarë. Parulla ime është Ta çojmë nga një Qfir përditë në parajsë."
"Janë veç ca majmunë të zinj asgjë tjetër."
"Tund një stuhi papunësie nga skaji i lumit dhe të gjitha ashklat dalin mbi ujë."
"Djalosh më pihet cigare më hidh ndonjë Redman", thotë sherifi.
Oficeri thotë:
"Me këtë rrogë më vjen t'ia mbush zorrët ndonjë zezaku."
"Që prej sa kohësh zotëri?"
Viktimat quheshin Odrej Polard 19 vjeç, Karl Kuper dhe Fred Tempëll përkatëisht 17 e 18 vjeç.
"T'i vihemi punës me Kastron herën tjetër dhe të armatosemi deri në dhëmbë për vite e dekada e mijëvjeçarë."
Policia Detroitit konfirmoi se ata ishin vetëm në kërkim të tre të rinjve të gjetur në motelin Algiers. Është organizuar një komitet kundra-lëvizje. Asistencë socialë bëjnë pyetje zëra gërvitës dhe hundorë. Një plak çifut del në pension në Miami Beach me paketën e sigurimit kundra zjarrit.
Ngërdhjeshje e frikshme pas rrenave të vockla dhe arsyeve të drejta. Shiheni një fytyrë të bardhë e të sëmurë. Shihni vendin me tym. Vdekja duke rënë shi mbi kafka kristali. 
VDEKJE VDEKJE VDEKJE
Dilni ikni kërkoni retë. Merrini të gjitha imazhet e VDEKJES.
VDEKJE VDEKJE
I gjori Qytetari Kane që nuk e duronte dot ta shqiptonin fjalën VDEKJE në parini të tij
VDEKJE VDEKJE VDEKJE

Ka të tillë sa s'i kujtohet djali që fishkëllente?
Ai aksidenti me veturë kur gjatë kohës së luftës?
Cila luftë?

Dhoma e djalit është krejt bosh tashmë. S'e keni vënë re që nuk ka fytyrë në pasqyrën e fashitur?


Përktheu: Idlir Azizi

-------

----------


## dodoni

Libra te rinj
Ky eshte i katerti botim ne radhen e veprave te plota te Migjenit, pergatitur me rastin e 90 vjetorit te lindjes se poetit, nje individualitet me vete ne letersine shqiptare te viteve '30. Vepra eshte pergatitur nga Skender Luarasi, ai qe i pari e solli te plote ne vitet '60. Eshte botuar nga Cetis Tirana. Kushton 800 leke.

Ja ku vjen per here te pare nje novelez madhore ne karrieren letrare te Andre Zhidit. Me "Imoralistin" dhe dramen e tij, qe per lexuesin mund te merret si njeri i semure, Zhidi i hap probleme komunitetit te mbyllur te kohes, 100 vjet me pare. Perkthyer nga Lorena Dedja, botuar nga "Mesonjetorja e pare". Kushton 420 leke. 

"Parfumi, historia e nje vrasesi" i Patrik Suskind eshte mburrja e vertete e letersise bashkekohore evropiane, pergjigja e sa drejtuar realizmit magjik latino-amerikan, ku ngjarjet zhvillohen ne intrigat dhe prapaskenat e jetes mondane te shek.XVIII ne France. Eshte perkthyer nga Agron Kaiku, botuar nga Dudaj. Kushton 600 leke.

"Gjarpri i shtepise" eshte pika ku pritej te mberrinte nje dite poeti dhe prozatori Arian Leka. Romani i gjate i pare i tij i rrefyer me realizem, dhe i ndjekur nga simbolet qe Leka ka treguar se di t'i perdore mire ne sprovat tregimtare. Eshte botuar nga Ideart dhe kushton 500 leke. 

"Antologji e poezise shqipe-gjysmeshekulli i arte" pergatitur nga kritiku Ali Aliu. Te zgjedhurit e poezise bashkekohore prej Vorea Ujkos e Zef Zobes tek Mimoza Ahmeti e Arian Leka. Nje hark kohor mnga mesi i viteve '50 deri ne mbarim te shekullit qe lame pas. Eshte botuar nga Albin dhe kushton 800 leke.

"Breznite Libohova ne shekuj" eshte nje nga ato pak monografi per familjet e medha shqiptare ne kohe. Kjo skice e pemes se familjes Libohova u shkrua nga trashgimtari Ajet Libohova gjysem shekulli me pare. Behet fjale per origjinen e shtepise se Asllan Pashallinjve. Libri eshte botim i "Lumo Skendos". Kushton 400 leke. 






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
23/02/2003 
Marre nga Korrieri 
Pershendetje 
Rrofshin Shqiptaret e Bashkuar dhe Shqiperia e Bashkuar

----------


## dodoni

Skenderbeu, botohet pas 50 viteve
I jane dashur pak me shume se 50 vjet historianit Kristo Frasheri, per te bere nje nga punet me te medha te historise shqiptare. Vepra, me e plote kushtuar heroit kombetar Skenderbeut, prej pak ditesh, eshte ne duart e publikut shqiptar. E cila per here te pare na tregon sesi ka qene heroi yne i vertete. Duke hequr llustren e shekujve dhe duke dhene deri ne imtesi, pamjen dhe karakterin njerezor te heroit, shqiptaret kane mundesi qe per here te pare te gjykojne realisht per nje Skenderbe ndryshe 

Ben Andoni

Gjeja me e zakonshme, qe mund te degjosh nga goja e shqiptareve, eshte nje histori per Skenderbeun. Ndoshta, kjo ka qene ajo qe e ka mbajtur aq te stakuar per vite me rradhe, historiografine shqiptare, per te mos 'u marre' realisht me figuren me te madhe perfaqesuese te vendit. Nderkohe, kjo nuk e pengoi historianin e njohur Kristo Frasherin, qe t'i kushtonte nje nga veprat e jetes se tij, kryeheroit te shqiptareve Skenderbeut. Botuar se fundi nga Akademia e Shkencave te Shqipqerise dhe "TOENA", publiku ka ne dore nje nga veprat me te kompletuar, te kohes drejtuar heroit kombetar. Dhe detyra e tij ishte titanike. Plot 50 vjet me pare, ai filloi te mendonte per vepren e jetes se tij, qe do te ishte studimi mbi jeten dhe vepren e Skenderbeut. "Ne ate kohe, ai nuk anoi,- flet autori ne veten e trete- as ne entuziasmin e tepruar te Budes per Barletin, as nga gjykimi i pameshirshem i Fr.Babinger per Biemmin". Dhe, autori ashtu si do te pranoje edhe vete shtrihet mes dy autoreve te njohur. Fillimisht per autorin ka qene e pamundur qe te punohej, pa pasur Barletin ne nje krah dhe Biemmin ne anen tjeter. "Por, me vone per ta shpetuar Heroin dhe luften epike te shek XV nga kritikat, qe u beheshin Barletit si panegjirik dhe Biemmi-t falsifikat, me lindi pyetja, nese mund te trajtohej nje histori e Skenderbeut dhe e epopese se shek XV, duke u mbeshtetur vetem ne burimet dokumentare bashkekohore, pa shfrytezuar dy biografet e diskutueshem". 

Autori ndryshe nga te gjithe paraardhesit u nis qe ne periudhen para Skenderbeut dhe vazhdoi me grumbullimin live te dokumentave pergjate te gjithe shekullit te 15-te. Per 50 vjet me rradhe, ai nuk nguron qe te shfletoje gjithshka, qe ka eren e vjetersise te shekullit te 15. Sepse sfida e autorit ishte ndryshe. Kete rruge pak a shume kishte bere Fan Noli dhe kishte mundur, qe me dokumentacionin e mbledhur te shqyrtonte tre rrethimet e Krujes. Qe mjaftonin per te ngritur ne piedestal heroin. Ndersa per profesor Frasherin perballja me Skenderbeun kishte te bente edhe me perpjekjet per te perballur skeptiket e ndryshem, qe lidheshin me historine dhe figuren e heroit tone. Dhe autori arriti te mblidhte nje pjese te madhe te dokumentacionit, per te ngritur nje ngrehine te shekullit te heroit, shekullit te XV. Materiali voluminoz u referohej akteve shqiptare dhe te huaja, perendimore dhe lindore te vjelura nga historine te ndryshem ne arkivat e Venedikut, Raguzes, Romes, Napolit, Milanos, Barcelones, Parisit, Ankarase dhe Stambollit. Ky material, per te plotesuar vertetesine eshte plotesuar edhe nga kronistet osmane, bizantine dhe italiane te shek XV. Ai permban edhe shume shkrime memoralistike dhe leterkembimi te Skenderbeut. Ishte Skenderbeu i lavderuar por edhe i share. Deshira e autorit eshte qe te botoje edhe nente vellimet me materialet dokumentare, qe do ndihmojne per sqarimin e figures se tij. Keshtuqe, Skenderbeu i Frasherit mbetet nje Skenderbe natyral, me te mirat dhe te keqiat e tij. Kjo, ndryshe nga paraardhesit, i pare ne te gjitha rrafshet: si burre shteti, si ligjvenes, si administrator, deri fizikisht. Historia e Frasherit fillon perpara vete Skenderbeut dhe mbyllet me te sotmen. Simbolikisht, kushdo ka gjetur tashme nje trase gati per te ardhmen.

Merita e Profesor Frasherit eshte se per here te pare u mbeshtetet ne vepren e tij nga burime thjesht dokumentare. Kaq do te mjaftoje, qe Skenderbeu i Akademise se Shkencave te jete per te sqaruar dhe per te pastruar figuren e vertete te heroit kombetar.

Cfare permban Vepra

Shqiperia ne pragun e pushtimit osman; Pushtimi turk i Shqiperise; Nga ishin Kastriotet;Gjon Kastrioti dhe rinia e Skenderbeut; Nga statusi i vasalitetit ne rregjimin e timarit; Skenderbeu ne pragun e kryengritjes clirimtare; Kryengritja e pergjithshme; Kuvendi i Lezhes dhe Beteja e Torviollit; Skenderbeu ne lufte me turqit dhe me venedikasit; Rrethmi i pare, i dyte, i trete i Krujes; Formimi i shtetit shqiptar te pavarur; Flamuri i Skenderbeut; Kanunet e Skenderbeut; Kruja, kryeqyteti i shtetit te Skenderbeut; Skenderbeu si njeri; Portreti autentik i Skenderbeut; Marredhenie Nderkombetare te Skenderbeut; Sulltan Fatihu kunder Skenderbeut;Disfata e Beratit; Beteja e Ujebardhes; Armepushimi; Ekspedita ne Itali; Gjendja kulturore ne Shqiperi ne shekullin e XV; Marreveshje shqiptaro-venedikase; apogjeu i rezistences; Skenderbeu ne Rome dhe Napoli, Vdekja e Skenderbeut, Varri i Skenderbeut dhe vepra historike eSkenderbeut




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
23/02/2003 Korrieri 
Pershendetje 
Rrofshin Shqiptaret e Bashkuar dhe Shqiperia e Bashkuar

----------


## dodoni

Libra te rinj

Nje mije e nje nete dimri ne boten magjike te romeve

nga Virgjil Muci

"Ne ujin tim lan trupin princesha Sara. O zot, sa e bukur eshte! Syte i ka te zinj si kokrra e ullirit; gjoksin si dy yje te zjarrte, ku njeri eshte ylli i Mengjesit e tjetri ylli i Mbremjes. Ne mes te tyre shtrihet lugina e Henes. Ne floket e saj ben folene bilbili aq te dendur jane. Princesha nuk ecen mbi guret e zallit, por fluturon si puhize pranvere mbi majat e gishtave te kembeve, qe i ka aq te drejte sa do te turperohej edhe selvia me e gjate e pyllit. Valet zmbrapsen kur ajo lahet ne uje nga frika mos ia demtojne lekuren e trupit, qe e ka te holle e te brishte si floku i debores. E qeshura e princeshes Sara ben te ngrije nga marazi edhe ujevaren qe zbret nga Shkembi i Dallendysheve. Kur kendon Sara i ndalin ligjerimet zogjte e nates. Zoti i madh vetem nje bukuri te tille ka krijuar mbi dhe¼"

Gjithsekush qe kish per t'i lexuar keto radhe, fare mire mund te lajthiste e te pandehte se jane shkeputur prej perrallave arabe te "Njemije e nje neteve", por ja qe e verteta eshte krejt ndryshe. Kete here dhe per te paren here ne shqip, na ofrohet mundesia te hyjme ne universin e fantazise se perrallave rome, nje bote sa e afert aq e larget, sa e njohur aq edhe e panjohur, per te gjithe ne. Dhe c'eshte me e rendesishmja, pare nga nje kend qe, pertej retorikes, ndricon nje bote ku gjejme te shpalosur shpirtin krijues te nje populli, i cili per vete stilin bohem te te jetuarit ka ngjallur kureshtjen e ngashnjyer artistet e te te gjithe koherave e vendeve. Gjuha poetike e fragmentit te pakmesiperm, e ngjeshur me metafora dhe krahasime, te ndermend petkat shumengjyreshe te grave rome ("qe shembellejne si zogj tropikale" eshte shprehur nje shkrimtare angleze) te ildisura e te qendisura, ku gjen shprehje e shpaloset temperamenti artistik i ketij populli te jashtezakonshem. Edhe vete perralla prej se ciles eshte shkeputur ky fragment, e titulluar "Princi qyqar", ngerthen ne vetvete natyren pasionante, ndjeshmerine e prirjen ndaj se bukures, duke na zbuluar ne te njejten kohe me mire se cdo rrefenje tjeter e ketij vellimi, shpirtin tragjik te dashurise rome. Ma do mendja se, pa e tepruar aspak mund te themi se kjo perralle do t'i kish hije cdo antologjie te perralles boterore.

Duke i hedhur nje veshtrim krahasues ketij vellimi, duke e perqasur me se shumti me perrallen shqiptare (edhe pse karakteri kombetar i perralles perben nje nga temat me te nxehta te debatit shkencor ne kete leme), veme re se perrallat rome kane nje karakter te spikatur origjinal, cka u jep atyre nje ngjyrese dhe arome specifike. Doemos, me nje veshtrim te kujdesshem nuk eshte e veshtire te hasesh aty-ketu elemente apo motive qe hasen dendur edhe ne perrallen shqipe apo edhe me gjere, por, dhe kjo eshte per t'u pahtesuar, pershtatur me mjeshteri sipas atyre tipareve qe i japin koloritin dhe aromen e vecante te mjedisit rom. Kesodore te "Kur shikoj lekuren e gomarit", vertet hasim nje Nastradin dinak e ngaterrestar, ashtu sic jemi mesuar ta hasim edhe gjetiu, por kesohere Nastradin beu shkon e behet viktime e djallezise se vet.

Shpesh pertej tisit magjik te perralles qe i jep krahe fantazise te fluturoje shpengueshem, shkojme e zbulojme ca rrefenja te dhimbshme qe pershkruajne me realizem therres jeten e perditshme te romeve te skamur. Ndaj ky liber i gjan nje udhetimi plot te papritura, here te kendshme e here brengosese, gjate te cilit, cdo lexues, qofte i madh qofte i vogel, ka cfare te zbuloje, mjaft qe te ndjeke shtegun qe ia ka me fort enda.

Fale punes se perkushtuar te studiuesit te jetes e dokeve te popullit rom, Mina T. Qirici, bibliotekes se librit shqip i eshte shtuar se fundi jo thjesht nje titull i ri, por nje veper me vlera te shumanshme nga thesari i vyer i kultures se nje populli, njohja jone per te cilin, per fat te keq, shpesh nuk arrin te kaptoje skemat mediatike dhe paragjykimet bestyte.

Mina T. Qirici

"Princi qyqar"

Perralla rome

235 faqe

Tirane, 2002


Eshte mire qe te shpejtoni per te blere botimin e ri te "Ushtarit te mire Shvejk" sepse kopjet e hedhura ne treg jane perpire brenda pak ditesh. Aq sa i kane detyruar drejtuesit e shtepise botuese "Extra" qe t'i drejtohen serish shtypshkronjes ende pa u thare mire boja e botimit te pare. Bemat e Shvejkut vijne kete here ne nje vellim qe permbledh romanin e pare dhe te dyte te personazhit te Jaroslav Hashek, por njekohesisht edhe ne nje version me te plote nga ai i vitit 1984 ne gjuhen shqipe. 

Jaroslav Hashek

"Ushtari i mire Shvejk"

Botimet Extra

615 faqe 

900 leke


Historia e Rajhut te Trete, qe nga kongresi i Nurembergut i vitit 1935 e deri ne ditet e fundit te nazizmit, vijne te plota ne botimin e fundit te shtepise botuese "Bargjini". Nepermjet deshmive te dokumentuara ne arkivat e kohes, zbulohet per here te pare njera prej periudhave me te erreta te historise boterore. Qe nga prapaskenat qe sollen ne pushtet Hitlerin, interesat dhe indiferenca e vendeve evropiane qe e lejuan te fuqizohej dhe te mbillte vdekjen dhe shkaterrimin ne pjesen me te madhe te botes e deri oret e fundit te jetes se tij. 


"Historia e eseseve dhe fundi i Rajhut te Trete"

Botimet Bargjini

100 faqe


Pershendetje 
Rrofshin Shqiptaret e Bashkuar dhe Shqiperia e Bashkuar

----------


## hope31

Me pelqeu.
Do te shkruaj me vone.

sinqerisht
 hope31

----------


## heret a vone

Gratë e Hitlerit dhe Marlena 
Titulli Gratë e Hitlerit dhe Marlena

Autori Guido Knopp
Përkthyer nga Sabina Dhrimo
Faqe 381
Çmimi 700 l.

Ato, gratë e Hitlerit, kanë rrëfyer copëzat e jetës së tyre, të bashkëjetesës së tyre të dashurisë së tyre me Hitlerin. Kanë lënë dhe të tjerët të flasin, duke shtjelluar gjithçka rreth tyre. Të gjitha këto histori-kujtime, janë renditur ndër faqet e një libri, nga pena e një gazetari gjerman ( ish- redaktorit të Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung), i cili aktualisht është drejtues i redaksisë së historisë bashkëkohore në kanalin ZDF. Ajo që Guido Knopp shkroi për gratë e Hitlerit, është sjellë edhe në shqip nga Sabina Dhrimo. Historitë-kujtime Gratë e Hitlerit dhe Marlena janë hedhur edhe në tregun shqiptar nën siglën e shtëpisë botuese Dudaj.
* * *
Nuk është ky i pari rrëfim që zbulon gratë e Hitlerit. Shumë informacione janë dhënë, në kohë të ndryshme nga pena të ndryshme. E megjithatë kurioziteti për të ditur dhe diçka më shumë rreth kësaj figure, nuk shuhet. Kurioziteti mbetet po ai, ndërsa pena të reja nxjerrin fakte të reja. I ngacmuar nga një kuriozitet i tillë, Guido Knopp, gazetar i njohur në Gjermani, nisi të kërkonte dhe të zbulonte rreth Hitlerit. I tërhequr prej historisë, ai do të zgjidhte luftën e tij, fëmijët e tij dhe shumë e shumë argumente të tjera, për tia dhënë më pas në duar lexuesve. E pak kohë më pas do të ngrinte në këmbë librin e tij Gratë e Hitlerit dhe Marlena. Guido Knopp nuk mund ta linte pas dore një temë të tillë, jo vetëm për ngacmimin që përbën por edhe për të zbuluar një pjesë të rëndësishme të ekzistencës së diktatorit. 
* * *
Rrëfimi i Guido Knopp nis me Eva Braunin. Pas kësaj dashnoreje, radha i vjen në rrëfim bashkëpunëtoreve të Hitleritregjisores së famshme Leni Rifenshtal. Pas saj edhe Magdës, gruas së ministrit të Propagandës GëbelsAutori nuk do të linte jashtë këtij rrëfimi Marlene Ditrih, artisten e famshme, e cila ishte e deklaruar antihitlerjane, madje antigjermane. Ditrih që u bë me amerikanët, do tu këndonte atyre gjatë Luftë së Dytë Botërore. 
Libri është ndërtuar në një mënyrë të veçantë. Rrëfimi është organizuar me fraza të shkëputura nga ditaret e grave, nga letrat e tyre dhe nga deklarimet e protagonisteve. Një vend shumë të rëndësishëm në këtë libër zënë edhe deklarata të të tjerëve, që i kanë njohur këto gra. Paragrafi i secilës grua është mbyllur me një histori kronologjike, të ngjeshur dhe të plotë. 
* * *
Gratë janë paraqitur me detaje të hollësishme në këtë libër- Ajo ka pasur një figurëz shumë moderne elegante e shumë e mbajtur. Ka pasur edhe kohën edhe paratë për këtë. Një garderobë e mrekullueshme, ndërrohej disa herë në ditë, për drekë, për darkë. Në një farë mënyre të hynte në zemër- Kështu do të shprehej rreth Eva Braunit, kujdestari i shtëpisë së Hitlerit, në vilën malore. Dhe smund të ishte ndryshe përderisa ishte e zgjedhura e Hitlerit. Në të vërtetë nuk ishte më shumë se kaq. Nuk ishte një bashkëpunëtore e mirëfilltë. Dhe veç kësaj, e trembur dhe gjithnjë e më shumë e pakënaqur nga lidhja e saj që po i shndërrohej në makth: Atij unë i duhem vetëm për qëllime të caktuara, -kishte filluar të dyshonte teksa pyeste veten Pse më torturon kështu dhe nuk i jep fund menjëherë?-është rrëfyer vetë Braun, pa mundur të gjejë dot të vërtetën. Ndërsa Leni Rifenshtal rrëfehet- Hitleri më ka vlerësuar shumë. Partia prandaj më ka urryer. Nganjëherë Adolf Hitleri më vinte para njerëzve të tij si model prej të cilit ata mund të mësonin. Por, teksa zonja Gëbels do të helmonte pa ngurrim, kur do të ndjente fundin, veten dhe të gjithë fëmijët e saj, si një shprehje të fundit e përkrahjes ndaj Hitlerit, artistja konformiste që do të jetonte gjatë, do të deklaronte: Unë nuk kam pasur kurrë interes për politikë dhe për Hitlerin. Marlene Ditrih do të deklaronte dhimbjen por dhe urrejtjen njëkohësisht duke pohuar - Sikur të mos ishte Hitleri do të kisha tërë ata fëmijë dhe një shtëpi në atdheun tim. Të tilla rrëfime, të zbuluara nga gazetari gjerman, kanë mbushur faqet e këtij libri, i cili tashmë vjen dhe në shqippër të shpërndarë ndër lexues të tjera histori të Hitlerit dhe grave të tij.

Mare nga Shekulli

----------


## drini_në_TR

Skënder Sherifi, poeti kosovar, mes 7 mijë autorëve 

*Letërsia shqipe në enciklopedinë franceze Larus* 
------------------------------------------------
Letërsia shqipe tashmë përfshihet edhe në një nga enciklopeditë e vitit 2003 në Francë. Enciklopedia është pjesë e botimeve Larus, që konsiderohet si një Fjalor i Letërsisë Botërore. Në këtë fjalor Shqipëria bëhet prezente me letërsinë e saj të kahershme që nga "Meshari" i Gjon Buzukut e deri tek Letërsia e Realizmit Socialist.

LAJMI 

TIRANË 22 Prill, 2003 - Në Fjalorin e Letërsisë Botërore Larus (Larousse-Botimet më prestigjoze në Francë) nuk mungon edhe Shqipëria me letërsinë dhe disa nga përfaqësuesit e saj më të mirë. Botimi i ri i këtij fjalori, përfunduar në fund të vitit 2002, i ka kushtuar pothuajse dy faqe letërsisë shqipe brenda dhe jashtë kufijve të Shqipërisë. Kështu mes 100 sintezave për letërsinë e disa kombeve, përfshihet dhe ajo shqiptare, e ndarë në Letërsinë, konsideruar si zgjimi kultural; Fillimet e letërsisë sociale; Realizmi Socialist; Letërsia e Shqiptarëve të Italisë; Letërsia e Shqiptarëve të Kosovës dhe së fundi, Letërsia e Shqiptarëve në Diasporë. Për të përfaqësuar këtë të fundit është zgjedhur poeti Skënder Sherifi.
"Me rënien e ish-Jugosllavisë, thuhet në fjalor për poetin Sherifi, disa shkrimtarë shqiptarë si disa kolegë të tjerë zgjodhën botën e jashtme. Një nga shkrimtarët më premtues të gjeneratës së re është Skënder Sherifi, lindur në Kosovë, më 1954, që e ka botuar veprën e tij në Paris dhe Tiranë, e që përkufizohet si shkrimtar shqiptar frankofon". Në këtë fjalor enciklopedik ai cilësohet si një poet "me lirizëm të shkëlqyeshëm, që hedh fjalët e tij sikur rrezet në detin e shkumëzuar". Disa nga veprat e tij më të njohura, përmendur dhe në fjalorin në fjalë, janë "Dikur, dikush" (1980), "Lojë, kundërlojë" (1980), "Oksigjeni" (1989) apo "Ora e meteorëve" (1996).
Fjalori në total përmban rreth 7 mijë autorë, ku secili shoqërohet me nga një shënim personal dhe ka rreth 200 dosje për shkrimtarët me reputacion në botë, krahas 100 sintezave të përmbledhura në 1400 faqe. Ky fjalor botohet një herë në 20 vjet.

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Mbyllet Panairi i 15-të i Librit në Shkup të Maqedonisë* 

Kadare, Qosja e Koelho 5 ditë bashkë në Shkup 
------------------------------------------------
Panairi i Librit në Shkup ka realizuar ciklin e vet nga data 15 deri më 20 prill. Nga Shqipëria kanë marrë pjesë tre shtëpi botuese, "Onufri", "Toena" dhe "Akademia e Shkencave". Këto shtëpi botuese preznatuan në këtë panair botimet më të mira dhe më të fundit të tyre, të autorëve si Kadare, Qosja, Koelho etj.

LAJMI

TIRANË 22 Prill, 2003 - Është mbyllur ditën e diel panairi ndërkombëtar i librit "Shkup 2003". Në këtë panair, i cili mbushi pesëmbëdhjetë vjet që nga edicioni i parë i tij, morën pjesë pothuajse të gjitha vendet e Ballaknit, pasi dhe karakteri i tij është rajonal. Shqipëria u përfaqësua nga tri shtëpi botuese, të njohura tashmë për botimet e tyre prestigjoze. Ato ishin "Toena", "Onufri" dhe "Akademia e Shkencave". Por përfaqësimi i libri shqip nuk u kufizua vetëm brenda Shqipërisë. Në panairin e Shkupit morën pjesë edhe disa shtëpi botuese nga Maqedonia si "Vatra", "Jehona" apo "Flaka e Karadakut". Këto shtëpi botuese kanë prezantuar botimet e tyre për gati pesë ditë me radhë, pasi panairi qëndroi i hapur nga data 15 deri më 20 prill. Si gjithnjë, botuesit shqiptarë çuan në panair botimet e tyre më të fundit dhe ndër më të mirat. Kështu shtëpia botuese "Onufri", krahas të tjerëve, dërgoi dhe librat e fundit të Ismail Kadaresë "Hija" dhe "Lul Mazreku", ndërsa shtëpia botuese "Toena" dërgoi, veç të tjerash, Fjalorin e Shqipes së Sotme, botim i vitit 2002, apo librin historik "Historia e Skënderbeut" të Frashërit, libra të akademikut Rexhep Qosja, nobelistit Paolo Koelho, etj. 
Eshtë për t'u theksuar se vendi ynë ka nisur të marrë pjesë në Paniarin Ndërkombëtar të Librit të Shkup që prej dhjetë vjetësh. 
Pritet që në datën 24 prill deri në fund të këtij muaji të hapet një tjetër panair libri, po në Shkup, por këtë herë vetëm me botues shqiptarë nga Maqedonia dhe shqiptarët rreth saj.

----------


## angeldust

Për herë të parë Netët korçare të poezisë dhe Panairi i Librit në Korçë do të zhvillohen njëkohësisht nga 8-10 maj.

Libri do të jetë bujtës për dy ditë në Korçë. Nga data 8 - 10 maj në këtë qytet do të zhvillohen dy veprimtari të rëndësishme të librit shqip: edicioni i dytë i Panairit të Librit, si dhe Takimi tradicional i poezise: "Netët Korçare të Poezisë - 2003". Nën organizimin e Lidhjes së Botuesve Shqiptarë dhe Klubit të Shkrimtarëve Korçarë "Bota e Re", si dhe me mbështetjen e Bashkisë së Qytetit, këto dy veprimtari zhvillohen tashmë tradicionalisht çdo vit, por është hera e parë që ato organizohen në të njëjtën periudhë, duke bashkuar për tre ditë me radhë krijuesit, botuesit e lexuesit rreth librit.
Sipas kryetarit të Lidhjes së botuesve shqiptarë, Fatmir Toçi, i cili është një ndër organizatorët kryesorë, kjo mund të sjellë një përvojë të re në organizimet e këtyre veprimtarive edhe në qytete të tjera, si dhe një interesim më të madh të publikut për të vizituar stendat me libra që do t'u ofrojnë botuesit.
Në Panairin e Dytë të Librit në Korçë, i cili do të organizohet në mjediset e Bibliotekës së Korçës, parashikohet të marrin pjesë rreth 50 nga botuesit më të njohur nga Shqipëria, Kosova e Maqedonia, të cilët do të ekspozojnë mbi 5000 tituj, nga të cilët rreth 500 tituj të rinj. Veprimtaritë me librin dhe kulturore do të jenë të shumta gjatë ditëve të Panairit. Shumë botues do të organizojnë paraqitjen e botimeve të tyre më të fundit, por do të organizohen edhe debate për librin nga Klubi i Shkrimtarëve "Bota e re", si ai me teme: "Poezia dhe përkthimi - arritje dhe probleme aktuale", do të jepet një koncert nga Shoqata "Serenata Korçare" në ditën e çeljes së Panairit, do të organizohet mbjellja e pemës simbolike nga fituesi i "Kurorës së Poezisë 2003", do të ketë mbrëmje të recitimit të poezive nga vetë poetët, ndarje çmimesh, shitje të librave me autograf të autorëve etj. Nga organizatorët do të hartohet dhe do të shpërndahet programi i veçantë i veprimtarive për të tre ditët e panairit. Janë rreth 50 poetë të ftuar për të marrë pjesë në këto dy veprimtari, jo vetëm nga Shqiperia, por edhe nga Kosova, Maqedonia, Greqia, Turqia etj. Disa prej shkrimtarëve dhe poetëve të ftuar janë: Nga Shqipëria, Dritero Agolli, Natasha Lako, Moikom Zeqo, Pano Taçi, Agron Tufa, Flutura Açka, Visar Zhiti, Ilirjana Sulkuqi, Vojsava Nelo, Skënder Demolli, Dhimitër Pojanaku, Skënder Rusi, Milianov Kallupi, Xhelal Tosku, Irhan Jubica, Koçi Petriti, Lirim Deda, Skënder Hasko, Bardhosh Gaçe, Kujtim Dashi, etj. Nga Kosova: Rexhep Qosja, Ali Podrimja, Nazmi Rrahmani etj. Nga Maqedonia: Ali Aliu, Resul Shabani, Shuaip Emerllahu, Ahmet Selmani, Kalosh Celiku, Haxhi Shabani etj. Nga Greqia: Valentina Patamionu, Jorgo Samarxidhis. Nga Turqia: Shaqir Iliozogllu, Jahja Akemgin, Esat Bajram. Në ditët e para të muajit maj, në prag të çeljes së Panairit, do të riinformojmë për të rejat në lidhje me organizimin, interesimin dhe konfirmimet përfundimtare të shkrimtarëve dhe botuesve pjesëmarrës.

----------


## angeldust

*Libri shqip në Gjenevë*

Një stendë kolektive e Lidhjes së Botuesve shqiptarë merr pjesë në Panairin Ndërkombëtar të Librit në Gjenevë, i cili po zhvillohet këto ditë. Kështu ka bërë të ditur kryetari i Lidhjes së Botuesve Shqiptarë, Fatmir Toçi, duke përmendur disa shtëpi botuese si Onufri Toena Uegen, Ombra GVG, etj. Një ndër panairet më të mëdhenj në botë, panairi i Librit në Gjeneve shënon edicionin e 20-të të tij. Në këtë panair libri shqip merr pjesë prej 10 vjetësh. Siç pohon vetë Toçi, në këtë shtet jetojnë rreth 300 mijë shqiptarë, ku një pjesë e madhe janë studentë. Madje në Gjenevë gjendet edhe një Universitet Popullor shqiptar, i cili prej vitesh është kthyer në një qendër të grumbullimit të shqiptarëve dhe të librit shqip. Në këtë panair shtëpitë botuese shqiptare kanë paraqitur botimet e tyre më të fundit, si botimet e fundit të Kadaresë, Fjalorin e gjuhës shqipe, botuar së fundmi nga shtëpia botuese Toena Ilirët, Historia e Skënderbeut, etj.

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Krasnogruda revista polake që flet shqip*

Për herë të parë polakët kanë mundësi të lexojnë përallat shqiptare 

_TIRANË, 6 MAJ (KORRIERI)_- Sapo ka dalë në shitje në Poloni numri i 15-të i revistës KRASNOGRUDA kushtuar Shqipërisë, Kosovës e Maqedonisë. Krasnogruda është revista kulturore, ku që nga viti 1993 prezentohen vendet e ndryshme të Evropës Lindore e Qendrore. Botuesi i saj është Fondacioni Pogranicze (Borderland), i cili mban edhe shtëpinë botuese Pogranicze, ku në vitin 2002 u botua libri i Ylljet Aliçkes Kompromisi. Kryeredaktori i revistës, si edhe drejtori i Fondacionit është Krzysztof Czyreeski. Të gjithë numrat e saj i bashkon ideja e multikulturalizmit. Në numrin e fundit, përveç shkrimeve të shkëncëtarëve e opinionistëve polakë kushtuar problemeve të ndryshme në këtë trekëndësh ballkanik, janë botuar edhe dy shkrime të Fatos Lubonjës: Feja dhe shqiptarët dhe Ne shqiptarët dhe kosovarët - ne kosovarët dhe shqiptarët. Ky numër është i pasur si me letërsinë shqiptare moderne, ashtu edhe me folklorin. Prezentohen vjershat e Ali Podrimes, Flora Brovinës, Mimoza Ahmetit, tregimet e Stefan Capalikut Njohja ime me Anën ishte krejt e rastësishme. Për herë të parë polakët kanë mundësi të lexojnë përallat shqiptare. Dhe tjetër e veçantë, janë fragmente nga Kanuni i Lekë Dukagjinit. Në përgatitjen e këtij numri kontribut të madh kanë përkthyesit: Dorota Horodyska, Mazllum Saneja, Rigels Halili. Promovimi i numrit u bë në selinë e Krasnogrudes në Sejny, kurse Radio polake ka dhënë dy emsione mjaft interesante, ku ishin lexuar fragmente nga shkrimet e Fatos Lubonjës

_marrë nga revista koha_

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Organizohet Panairi i pestë i librit Prishtina 2003*

Nga 16 deri më 21 maj në Prishtinë 

Nga data 16-21 maj në Pallatin e Rinisë në Prishtinë organizohet Panairi i pestë i librit. Bashkorganizatorë të Prishtina 2003 është Shoqata e Botuesve të Kosovës së bashku me Ministrinë e Kulturës, Rinisë, Sporteve dhe Çështjeve Jorezidente. Në këtë panair do të marrin pjesë rreth 100 botues nga Shqipëria, Kosova, Maqedonia, Mali i Zi, diaspora si dhe disa nga shtetet që kanë zyrat e ndërlidhjes në Prishtinë, kështu që panairi do të paraqesë rast të veçantë për të parë dhe blerë botime nga më të llojllojshmet, që sipas organizatorëve do të jenë mbi 12.000 tituj, nga të cilët më se 1.300 të rinj. Në këtë panair do të organizohen promovime, debate, kontakte me lexuesit dhe krijuesit, por e veçanta e këtij panairi është se brenda dy panaireve janë botuar numër rekord botimesh deri më sot, të periudhës së transicionit, madje vepra kapitale si komplete veprash, vepra fushash të ndryshme shkencore, Fjalori i gjuhës së sotme shqipe, ripunuar nga Akademia e Shkencave e Shqipërisë,. Panairi i Prishtinës konsiderohet nga më të mëdhenjtë dhe më të suksesshmit nga e gjithë hapësira shqiptare, duke përfshirë këtu Panairin e Tiranës (nëntor), të Shkupit (prill), të Tetovës (tetor) dhe të Ulqinit (gusht). Panairi hapet në orën 18:00

_marrë nga gazeta koha_

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Binjakëzohen Biblioteka e qytetit të Korçës dhe ajo e Gjilanit*

Në kuadër të panairit të dytë gjithëkombëtar të librit në Korçë 

Nexhat Buzuku
KORÇË, 10 MAJ - Në organizim të botuesve shqiptarë, klubit të shkrimtarëve Bota e Re dhe Bashkia e Qytetit Korçë, të enjten mbrëma, u çel panairi i dytë gjithkombëtar i librit Korça-2003. Hapjen e panairit e bëri drejtori i bibliotekës, Skënder Rusi, ndërsa ishin të pranishëm edhe poetët Dritëro Agolli, Moikom Zeço, ishpresidenti i Shqipërisë, Rexhep Meidani, e shumë krijues të tjerë nga Korça dhe rrethe të Shqipërisë. Në kuadër të ditëve të panairit të librit ishin të pranishëm edhe drejtorët e bibliotekave rajonale nga Gjilani dhe Mitrovica, Shefki Osmani dhe Hajrullah Mustafa, si edhe përfaqësuesi nga Ministria e Kulturës për sektorin e bibliotekave të Kosovës, Ramadan Beshiri. Në ditën e dytë të panairit, përfaqësusit e bibliotekarisë kosovare dhe drejtori i Bibliotekës publike të Korçës nënshkruan marrëveshjen për bashëpunim ndërmjet bibliotekarisë së Shqipërisë dhe të Kosovës. 

*Binjakëzimi i bibliotekave*

Gjithashtu u firmos edhe binjakëzimi i bibliotekës rajonale Fan S. Noli të Gjilanit me bibliotekën publike Thimi Mitko të Korçës, qëllimi i së cilës është këmbimi i vlerave librare, i përvojave dhe eksperiencave bibliotekare, i trashëgimisë kulturore e historike. Drejtori i bibliotekës publike të Korçës, Skender Rusi, tha se afrimi shpirtëror i popullit dhe njohja e ndërsjellë e njëri-tjetrit mund të bëhet në mënyrën më të mirë edhe përmes librit. Ne do të dëshironim që të kishim libra të botuesve dhe autorëve nga Kosova, dhe besoj se këtë do ta bëjmë tash e tutje, pasi që marrëveshja e bashkëpunimit ndërmjet bibliotekave të Korçës dhe të Gjianit ka së pari këtë qëllim, tha ai. Ndërkaq, drejtori i bibliotekës rajonale të Gjilanit, Shefki Osmani, shprehu falënderimin e tij për binjakëzimin mes këtyre dy bibliotekave dhe tha që Biblioteka e Gjilanit ka nevojë për pasurimin e fondit librar nga Biblioteka e Korçës, e cila është ndër më të vjetrat e Shqipërisë. Këto dy biblioteka do të bashkëpunojnë edhe në organizimin e panirit të librit, i cili është i përvitshëm në këto dy qytete. Nevojën e bashkëpunimit në mes të bibliotekave të Shqipërisë dhe Kosovës e kanë shprehur edhe përfaqësuesit e bibliotekës së Pogradecit dhe të Elbasanit, ndërsa delegacioni i bibliotekarisë së Kosovës u ka prezentuar gatishmërinë e bibliotekave të Prizrenit dhe të Vushtrrisë për binjakëzim me bibliotekat e qyteteve me traditë të librit dhe të kulturës, siç është Elbasani dhe Pogradeci.

*Festa e poezisë Netët e poezisë korçare*

Bashkë me librat dhe botuesit, gjatë ditëve të panairit u mbajt edhe manifestimi i poezisë Netët e poezizë korçare, në të cilin ishin të pranishëm Dritëro Agolli, Moikom Zeço, poetë të tjerë nga rrethet e Shqipërisë dhe nga Maqedonia. Agolli pasi lexoi poezinë e titulluar Pleqtë, e cila i kushtohej brezit të tij dhe gjithë atyre që do të kalojnë një ditë nëpër skaj të jetës, tha se është shumë bukur që burokratët e ambasadave të jenë afër poetëve. Korça është djepi i artit, i teatrit, i emrave të njohur të kulturës, të këngës, të aktrimit, tha ai për të propozuar që ky manifestim i poezisë të bëhet i përhershëm dhe këtu të vijnë poetë nga tërë Ballkani. Moikom Zeço pohoi se Korça është vendi i poezisë, i shkollës së parë shqipe dhe ka një petk artistik. Manifestimi Netët e poezisë korçare ka dimension ballkanik dhe në të ardhmem do të bëhet i njohur në gjithë rajonin, vlerësoi poeti Moikom Zeço. Poetët që lexuan në këtë mbrëmje poezie pasqyruan edhe për pozitën e vështirë të krijuesve dhe të poetëve dhe kërkuan që të kenë një përkujdesje më të mirë nga ana e pushtetit. 

_marrë nga gazeta koha_

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Shaip Emërllahu fitoi çmimin letrar "Naxhi Naaman" në Bejrut*

Bejrut, 28 maj - Këto ditë qendra kulturore "Naxhi Naaman" e Bejrutit shpalli fituesit e konkursit për letërsi. Poeti shqiptar nga Maqedonia Shaip Emërllahu është shpallur fitues i çmimit letrar për krijimtari "Naji Nanman" në mesin 155 poetëve konkurentë nga e gjithë bota me ciklin e poezive "Mollët e Tetovës". Kjo qendër ka ndarë edhe dy çmime të tjera letrare atë të meritës (fitues është poeti Nadine Devoille nga Franca) dhe atë të inkurajimit (Abdur Rahman Ismail et Malak Mikhail Chnuda nga Egjipti). 
Në një cikël poezish të përkthyera në frengjisht nga Andre Varfi janë përfshirë shtatë poezi. Poeti Shaip Emërllahu njëherit është shpallur edhe anëtar nderi i qendrës së njohur kulturore "Naxhi Naaman" të Bejrutit së bashku me fituesit e tjerë. Cikli fitues i poezive të poetit Shaip Emërllahu "Mollët e Tetovës" së bashku me një biografi të shkurtër të tij dhe një fotografi artistike këtë javë i botohet në një botim special të kësaj shtëpie botuese të Bejrutit. 

_(marrë nga QIK)_

----------


## Brari

Te reja  kulturore


nga gaz Tema:

--------

Në intervistën për "TemA" tregimtari dhe skenaristi Ylljet Aliçkaj 

Fati që kapërcen kufijtë e Ylljet Aliçkaj 

Me tregimtarin shqiptar Ylljet Aliçka ka ndodhur një fat i çuditshëm që me librin e tij të parë të pritet pozitivisht. Dhe jo vetëm kaq, por libri i parë i tij botohet në Francë, Itali, ndërkohë që bëhet edhe film dhe filmi përzgjidhet në konkurrimin zyrtar të festivalit të Kanës, në maj 2001, dhe fati nuk e ka kursyer as kur nderohet me çmime të tjera speciale. Shkrimtari Ylljet Aliçka pothuajse për çdo krjimtari të bërë rishtas, ka marrë çmime. Tri çmime ndërkombëtare për letërsinë në Francë e në Itali. Librin "Parrulla me gurë" në Francë e ka përkthyer ish ambasadori francez në Tiranë, Patrick CHRISMANT. Kështu Aliçka nisi njëkohësisht të jetë sa shkrimtar shqiptar, po aq edhe përfaqësues i shkrimtarëve të zgjedhur europianë. Dikur në një të përditshme u shkrua se "në listën e 62 shkrimtarëve nga bota të detyruar për t'u studiuar nga studentët e letërsisë, filozofisë e sociologjisë së një prej universiteteve më të vjetër në Europë, Jagiellonski të Krakovit (viti 1367) bëjnë pjesë dhe dy shkrimtarë shqiptarë: Ismail Kadare dhe Ylljet Aliçka. Sipas vlerësimit të studiuesve të këtij Universiteti, Kadare me librat "Përbindëshi" dhe "Dosja H" i jep studentit 10 pikë nga ky total, kurse Aliçka me librin e tij "Kompromisi", 5 pikë". Por Ylljet Aliçka pohon se erdhi në rrugën e letërsisë me thjeshtësi e spontanitet. Edhe tregimet e tij shquhen nga një dukje e tillë por kanë gjithashtu prurje origjinale. Komunikon thjesht ku duket një mirëkuptim njerëzor. Vetë Aliçka dëshmon se rruga e krijimtarisë së tij përshkohet duke gjykuar rrethanat, jetën dhe problemet e epokës ku ne jetojmë.

Patrick CHRISMANT Ambasador i Francës shkruan për të "Të mos harrojmë megjithatë se Ylljet Aliçka shkruan në një kohë kur ëndrrat janë shembur: ëndrra e një shoqërie të drejtë dhe pa klasa, ëndrra e çuarjes marramendasi drejt një sistemi ekonomik të urryer për një gjysëm-shekulli, ëndrra e integrimit të përshpejtuar në gjirin e bashkësisë politike dhe ushtarake euro-atlantike." Dhe kështu duke krijuar me kurajon që e karakerizon fiton një hapësirë edhe në kinematografi me skenare filamash, ku merr kurajo nga "Slogan" që fitoi në Kanë. Filmi e ka zanafilën në librin e tij të parë. Në librin e dytë përsëri gjen një skenar tjetër dhe këto ditë nxjerr në dritë librin e ri "Parrullat me gurë". 



Zoti Ylljet, ndjeheni më i vlerësuar me tre çmimet ndërkombëtare në fushën e letërsisë, apo me ato që keni patur në Shqipëri?

Nuk dua të përdor klishe për mënyrën e vlerësimit. Unë kam fituar çmime në Shqipëri, si çmimi për prozën më të mirë dhe kjo shkon paralelisht, nëse të gjithë shkrimtarët do të rendin pas një suksesi jashtë në arenën ndërkombëtare këtë e bëjnë të gjithë shkrimtarët, kjo ka rëndësi, por unë nuk e veçoj nga sukseset këtë të fundit. Vlera e kujtdo artisti nis brenda vendit dhe pastaj tejçohet jashtë vendit. Si rrjedhojë e mungesës së të dhënave për hierarkinë kulturore jashtë vendit në Shqipëri abuzohet, nëse në çdo provincë organizohet një konkurs letrar, kjo s'do të thotë se është një vlerësim i madh në shkallë ndërkombëtare, këtu duhet pasur kujdes. 



Iu kthyet zanatit të shkrimtarit në një moshë të madhe, kur ju kishit një profesion tjetër, si nisi?

Ka nisur pak si rastësisht, do të mendoja se kush vazhdon të shkruajë letërsi në moshë të madhe, ose është i marrë, ose diçka do të bëjë, besoj se nuk e nisa si i marrë, dikur shokët më pëlqenin mënyrën se si i rrëfeja gjërat. Kështu nisi.



Vazhduat pas kësaj të shfaqeni njëkohshëm i suksesshëm në gjininë e tregimit edhe në kinematografi...

Ashtu siç nisa të provoj të shkruaj me ndjenjën e përgjegjësisë si shkrimtar dhe u bëra shkrimtar, e provova veten dhe kështu bëra edhe në fushën e skenarëve.

Është e vërtetë që unë po e vazhdoj fushën e skenarëve pak më me vrull dhe është bërë fakt lidhja ime me botën e filmit. Madje kam edhe një skenar tjetër që është mbaruar, i cili pothuajse po miratohet nga të huajt, po me sa shoh unë po e vazhdoj nga përvoja që kam para se të shkruash një skenar duhet të kesh parasysh që duhet një industri e madhe realizuese e filmit. Skenari i tretë do të vihet paralelisht në proces.



Ndërkohë që kinematografia shqiptare hesht dhe për vite të tëra në monizëm u "prodhuan" skenaristë, vjen koha që fitojnë skenare me bazë nga vepra e Kadaresë dhe në rastin tuaj një skenar nga krjimtaria juaj. Do të ishte kjo kthesë një sfidë ndaj produksioneve të vjetra?

Unë kam mendimin se Shqipëria ka kaq shumë ngjarje dhe në botë ka po kaq shumë ngjarje që përbëjnë një subjekt interesant për filmin. Por mendimi im specifik është se një gjetje e mirë është një gjetje e mirë si për një libër të mirë dhe për një film të mirë. Pra, po flas për skenarin pastaj të tjerat kuptohet dhe letërsia e Kadaresë është e spikatur për gjetjet e mira dhe për këtë vepra e tij është një gjetje e mirë edhe për këndvështrimin. Potenciali i një vepre ka të gjitha gjasat edhe për sukses në kinematografi. Kështu ndodh edhe me filmat e suksesshëm botërorë, filmat më të mirë që kanë fituar, kanë bazë një vepër të mirë letrare. 



Çfarë sheh në horizont për xhirimet e skenarit të aprovuar nga QKK, këtë vit?

I pari që duket në këtë horizont është regjisori Artan Minarolli dhe pas vjen ekipi francez që do të asistojë. Nuk avancoj dot në parashikime, sepse shumë shpejt do të kemi surpriza. Xhirimet do të bëhen në qytetetin e Gjirokastrës, Tiranës, Beratit ku do të shërbejnë si sfond edhe objektet e kultit.



Po skenari i tretë si do të jetë, si titullohet ai?

Skenari i tretë përsëri do të ketë një ngjarje të ditës, lënda e tij vjen pikërisht nga ndërtimi i paradokseve në kohët që jetojmë. Mua më nxiti njëherë një artikull në gazetë për shitjen e këtyre çmimeve të fisnikërisë. U thellova pak më tepër për këtë fenomen dhe m'u duk se kjo temë ngërthehet edhe me paradokset e realitetit shqiptar, edhe tragjedinë e realitetit të sotëm, qoftë edhe një çikë më tej dhe deri diku dhe universale, për të ashtuquajturin frustim që i bëhet çdo njeriu për vlerat që ka në të vërtetë dhe nuk ia kanë ditur, çdo njeri qoftë ky, qoftë një marangoz qoftë një shkencëtar që lidhet me dëshirën për të qenë dikushi duke blerë dhe shitur titujt. Kjo është një gjë jo e mirë që ndodhi në Shqipëri, ku u bë një manipulim i madh me të huajt ku u shitën çmime të tilla si "Njeriu më i shquar i shekullit" etj., dhe ku thelbi është se të gjitha këto çmime u shitën. Pra nëse një institucion të jep çmimin material e shpirtëror për veprën tënde, është e natyrshme, por jo të kërkojë, në atë kohë u kërkonin 5 dollarë. Fatkeqësisht u gënjyen shumë shqiptarët, ranë në grackën e saj dhe ai është një manipulim i kulluar dhe u bë nga Oksfordi, nga Kembrixhi nëpërmjet shoqatave me ato biografitë e botës. Vendet e manipuluar me shumicë janë Afganistani, Kazakistani dhe këto janë vendet ku ndodhën më shumë këto, meqë në këtë manipulim u përfshinë shumë shqiptarë, shitja e titujve të fisnikërisë është edhe tema e skenarit të tretë.



Po ju vetë mbështeteni tek mendimi se jeni në një vend nderi në raport me krijimtarinë tuaj dhe komunikimin e saj me botën?

Jo se jam fare indiferent, por së pari do të thosha nuk merrem tërë ditën me letërsi, unë kam një punë timen, punë të mirë që paguhem mirë, Përgjegjës për Informacionin dhe komunikimin pranë delegacionit të Bashkimit Europian, me një kontratë të pafund. Është një punë e për mua, e pandikuar nga ndryshimet politike të vendit. Që më garanton qetësi. E thashë këtë sepse pjesa e letërsisë ose artistikja është shndërruar në një hobi ose kënaqësi që unë e ndjek. Sa të ma japë kënaqësi kjo punë, unë do të vazhdoj. Unë nuk jam partizan i klisheve se mund të shkruash për kënaqësinë tënde. Në thelb çdo shkrimtar e ka këtë kërkesë të shkruajë që ta pëlqejnë të tjerët. Nëse kujtoj që është hapur një shkallë hierarkike letrare tek gazeta "Albania" që do thoshte 20 tregimtarët më të mirë, unë futem tek këta 20 tregimtarë. Librat e mi kanë dalë nga shtëpitë botuese më elitare, austriake, gjermane. Pra për mua vetëm ky fakt i vjel vetë pastaj pasojat positive. Në Rusi po botohet libri im në një shtëpi botuese të mirë, po ashtu edhe në Itali del libri im tani në nëntor që është pranë shtëpisë botuese Guaraldi, një shtëpi botuese elitare. Nganjëherë kjo më bën edhe shpeshherë domosdo edhe indiferent ndaj lavdeve dhe kritikave. 



Kur keni qenë në udhëkryq gjatë jetës suaj ka qenë një motiv shpirtëror për të dalë nga kjo gjendje deri në zgjidhjen e duhur?

Ka qenë vetëm fati. 



Cilët janë përkthyesit e librave tuaj? 

Në Gjermani kam përkthyes shumë seriozë, në Itali gjithashtu është Amik Kasoruho. Në Poloni gjithashtu, në Francë kam përkthyes ambasadorin që është një përkthyes i shkëlqyer dhe librin e dytë që unë tani e botoj në Francë e ka vërtetë një përkthim të kulluar. Por në Francë jam botuar para se ambasadori francez të më përkthente mua. Këtë e ka bërë një botues francez.



Sa miq jeni me shkrimtarin e madh Ismail Kadare?

Me të nuk jam shumë mik, por e ndej si të tillë, se e vlerësoj shumë. Përveç letërsisë, unë e vlerësoj shumë në impenjimin e tij në atë që do ta quaja fjalë e madhe për çështjen shqiptare, qoftë brenda vendit. Duke lënë mënjanë atë që është krenaria e letërsisë shqipe, ai po jep një kontribut të madh ndaj një pjese të shqiptarëve që po e denigrojnë Shqipërinë me psikologjinë e nënshtrimit. Ndaj një opinioni të huaj. Në këtë kuptim Kadereja është një nga shembujt më të shkëlqyer.



Çfarë planesh të tjera keni në rrugën e krijimtarisë artistike?

Libri im tani del së shpejti në Itali dhe Rusi. Ndërkohë Altin Basha dhe Gazmend Gjoka do të marrin një pjesë timen për një dramë dhe do ta realizojnë nga shtatori dramë. Kur dy librat e parë u shitën, mendova të bëja diçka më të mirë duke ndjekur vlerat në librat që kam bërë, fakti që librat u shitën, vijnë nga kjo logjikë shtytëse, që të botoj librin "Parrulla me gurë". Është po i njëjti libër ku u mbështet filmi "Parullat" me regji të Xhuvanit dhe skenarin tim të ri po e mbështes mbi një nga tregimet e mia përsëri, ky skenar po ndjek fatin financiar të filmit "Slogan". Është aplikuar në komisionin e qendrës së kinemasë franceze. Ka fituar aty, u publikua në qendrën e kinemasë shqiptare dhe tani ka filluar faza pregatitore.  



GKA, ekspozitë 

70 vjet pikturë italiane në letër 

Në bashkëpunim me Institutin Italian të Kulturës në Galerinë Kombëtare të Arteve, është e pranishme që nga dita e martë, një ekspozitë antologjike e pikturës bashkëkohore italiane. Kjo ekspozitë shtrihet me përmasa të mëdha vlerash dhe ardhja e saj këtu evidenton Tiranën si një skenë kulturore artistike europiane. Emenegildo Frioni i prezantoi publikut koleksionin e tij të çmuar, të cilin e ka kultivuar si një dokumentar që paraqet rrugën artistike të piktorëve kryesorë italianë të viteve '900. Në këtë ekspozitë janë 75 vepra që variojnë nga piktura metafizike deri tek piktura me tema klasike. Me këtë ekspozitë vjen një seri eksperiencash që janë ngërthyer me eksperienca të njohura edhe më parë nga piktorë shqiptarë, në ekspozitë janë vizatime nga De Chiricio, Vespignani, Greco, Gutusso, Maccari, Vespignani, Nespolo, etj.. Ekspozita do të qëndrojë e hapur deri më 28 qershor.

----------


## drini_në_TR

*"Gjuha e zjarrtë", e para antologji për gjuhën shqipe* 
TIRANE Qershor 21, 2003 

"Gjuha e zjarrtë", ashtu siç poeti lirik Lasgush Poradeci e quante gjuhën shqipe, titullohet e para antologji poetike kushtuar tërësisht gjuhës shqipe, që nga zanafilla e saj deri në ditët e sotme, që do të publikohet së shpejti nga Shtëpia botuese *"Mësonjëtorja e parë"* në Tiranë. Autori i kësaj antologjie Kujtim Dashi u shpreh të premten për ATSH-në se në këtë përmbledhje poetike janë përfshirë rreth 160 autorë me mbi 270 poezi. Në antologji do të përmblidhen poetë nga Kosova, Maqedonia, Mali i Zi, Shqipëria dhe diaspora që nga Buzuku, Budi, Jeronim De Rada e deri tek Kadare, Agolli, Visar Zhiti, Ali Podrimja, etj. "Ata dhanë ndihmesën kryesore në përpunimin e vargut shqiptar, të gjuhës dhe stileve poetike, si dhe të formave më të ndryshme të krijimit duke u nisur që nga vjersha e thjeshtë deri te format e tjera të vjershërimit të kultivuar", tha autori. "Në këtë përmbledhje", sqaroi ai, "poezitë renditen sipas një rendi kronologjik kohor, duke filluar me perfaqësuesit e letërsisë së vjetër shqipe, rilindasit e deri me përfaqësuesit e poezisë së ditëve të sotme".

_(marrë nga gazeta Balkanweb)_
---------------------------------------------
Të kisha mundësi ta gjeja ktë libër, ç'e do që jam në anën tjetër të botës ndaj Shqipërisë  :i ngrysur:

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Një libër që prezenton diversitetin e jashtëzakonshëm të botës shqiptare*

*Promovohet libri Shqipëria dhe Kosova*

BURIMQELA
PRISHTINË, 24 QERSHOR - Në librin Kosova dhe Shqipëria, bota shqiptare, paraqitet si tërësore ku pjesët e saja të ndara, në të qëndrojnë natyrshëm dhe për bukuri pranë njëratjetrës, vlerësuan referuesit, librin e autorit James Pettifer, gjatë promovimit që u mbajt të hënën në Institutin Albanologjik të Prishtinës. Fillimisht për librin, në promovimin e të cilit kishin ardhur personalitete të njohura publike, si Hashim Thaçi, Ramush Haradinaj, Adem Demaçi, etj., foli Bajram Kosumi, i cili theksoi se ky libër është më shumë se një akt i rëndësishëm kulturor. Kosumi vlerësoi se përveç një udhëzimi për vizitorët e huaj, botimi dhe promovimi i këtij libri konoton me shumë sfera të tjera të shoqërisë si politike, kombëtare, historike mbi të gjitha konoton me bashkohësinë shqiptare. Ai shtoi se konotacione që dalin nga teksti i këtij libri janë edhe mesazhe të dërguara nga Kosova për pjesën tjetër të botës. Në këtë libër bota shqiptare paraqitet si tërësore ku pjesët e saja të ndara e të copëtuara të helmuara nga politika, këtu qëndrojnë natyrshëm dhe për bukuri pranë njëra-tjetrës, është shprehur Kosumi. Ndërkaq analisti Shkëlzen Maliqi vlerësoi se në këtë libër kushtuar Shqipërisë dhe Kosovës, autori ka bërë një përmbledhje të studimeve dhe njohurive të tij në mënyrë që ato të shërbejnë si burim dhe informata të shumëllojshme prej atyre historike gjeografike deri tek ato aktuale politike. Maliqi pohoi se botimin e këtij libri ne gjuhën shiqpe nuk e sheh vetëm si një gjest kulturor që vlerëson kontributin e një autori të huaj në prezentimin e suksesshëm të vlerave tona, por sipas tij, edhe si një libër i cili përmbushë funksionet e tij primare të udhërrëfyesi për të gjithë ata që respektojnë dhe duan ta njohin diversitetetin e jashtëzakonshëm të botës shqiptare. Konsideroj se ky diversitet është pasuria më e madhe që kemi, shtoi ai. Promovimin e ka përshendetur edhe botuesi Piro Misha, i cili theksoi se ky është një libër që shërben si udhërrëfyes për të çmuar trashëgimin e madhe ndërkulturore, për tu ndërgjegjësuar për vlerat e saj në fund të fundit për të zhvilluar turizmin shqiptar. Gjatë promovimit ishte prezent edhe autori i librit James Pettifer, i cili gjatë fjalimit të tij ka pohuar se ka njerëz në botë që nuk duan ta shohin Kosovën, ta ketë një komb me objektivitet dhe qartësi, duke potencuar: Shpresoj që libri im do të japë një ndihmesë në të kuptuarit e Kosovës. Shqiptarët në trojet e tyre kanë një traditë të mrekullueshme në ndërtim e kishave, xhamive, urave për të cilat nevojitet mbrojtja dhe ruajtja. Shpresoj se libri im të bëjë të mundur investimin në mbrojtjen dhe ruajtjen e këtyre monumenteve, është shprehur Pettifer. Ai po ashtu ka bërë të ditur se është duke punuar në botimin e edicionit të katërt për të cilin theksoi se shpreson që të botohet në një Kosovë të pavarur.

_(marrë nga gazeta Koha)_

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Mbërrin sot në Shqipëri filozofi, humanisti dhe poeti i njohur francez Jacques Lacarriere. E para vizitë në vendin tonë e njeriut, krijimtaria e të cilit, gjatë një gjysmë shekulli, është lidhur aq shumë me Ballkanin. I ftuar nga Shtëpia e Librit dhe e Komunikimit, në bashkëpunim me Ambasadën Franceze në Tiranë dhe Misionin shqiptar në Unesco, intelektuali i shquar francez do të zhvillojë një takim me intelektualët shqiptarë më 3 korrik në Shtëpinë e Librit dhe të Komunikimit* *

"Ne të gjithë jemi bij të Afërditës"*
Njeriu që dikur shkruante në kartë-vizitën e tij "Homo Sapiens"

Emri: Jacques. Mbiemri: Lacarriere. Vendlindja: Limoges e Frances, më 1925. Filozof, romancier, poet , përkthyes, mitologNë njeri i lindur në një familje modeste të Bourgogne-s, me një baba llogaritar dhe nënë rrobaqepëse, dhe ku në shtëpinë e tyre nuk gjendej asnjë libër. Ai është një nga të rrallët shkrimtarë të sotëm që ka guxuar të ecë me këmbë mijëra kilometra, nëpër Francë, Vosges, Corbières"Nëse nuk i do njerëzit, është e kotë të ecësh, - thotë ai, duke e përmbledhur me dy fjalë humanizmin e tij.

Shkrimtari udhëtar
"Së pari jam shkrimtar dhe pastaj udhëtar", - të thotë ai. "Eshtë interesant të shohësh se cilët janë udhëtarët që kanë shkruar, dhe cilët janë ata shkrimtarë që kanë udhëtuar, pasi veprat e tyre nuk janë njëlloj. Ka një diferencë të madhe mes librave "Voyage dans les Cévenes" të Stevenson, "En Pentagonie" e Chatevin apo "Le Colosse de Maroussi" e Henry Miller, nga ato libra me kujtime të shkruara nga Bali apo një ditar oriental i dikujt që e shkroi sepse u ndodh atje. Pier Loti është një shkrimtar, kurse Magelani, i cili është po aq i rëndësishëm, është një udhëtar, një lundërtar që na ka lënë kujtimet e tij. Në "Universitetet e mia », Maksim Gorki thoshte : "Të jesh njeri, s'do të thotë vetëm të dish, por para së gjithash, të dish të jetosh me të tjerët". E pra udhëtimet, pikërisht kësaj i shërbejnë". Madje Lacarriere nuk harron dhe një detaj tjetër nga vitet e adoleshencës së tij: "Atëhere i thoja nënës sime: Dashuri, udhëtime, poezi, ja jeta! Dhe ajo më përgjigjej: Poezi ti mund të bësh, dashuritë shpresoj të jenë të lumtura për ty, por për udhëtimet, do të të duhen para". Ja që unë kurrë s'kam patur para, megjithëse kam udhëtuar. Kam patur fat të kem qënë i varfër. Kjo gjë në Greqi më detyroi të punoja, të takoja njerëz, të jetoja me ta. Po të kisha shumë para do të kisha shkuar në hotel dhe asgjë nuk do të kisha mësuar". Udhëtimet i dhanë shumçka këtij shkrimtari filozof. Udhëtimet e pasuruan dhe u bënë për të buronja frymëzimi. Çdo udhëtim do të ishte një ngasje krijimtarie, një nxitje për të shkruar një libër. Ashtu ishte nisur ai një ditë të vitit 1950, në këmbë, me autostop. Doli në "Porte d'Italie" në periferi të Parisit dhe u nis drejt jugut të Francës. Udhëtimi i tij i fundit ka qënë në Anadoll, disa vjet më parë. Pas atij udhëtimi ai botoi librin "Pluhuri i botës" (Poussière du Monde") për dervishin e famshëm Jonuz Emre, poet mistik. "Bashkë me gruan time bëmë itinerarin e tij. Ndoqëm hapat e këtij dervishi, që kishte jetuar në shekullin e XIII. Atëhere të gjithë njerëzit ecnin në këmbë dhe kjo ishte e natyrshme.
I çuditshëm itinerari i këtij shkrimtari-filozof. Udhë, shumë udhëItinerari i njeriut të dashuruar me njerëzit, qiellin, lumenjtë, pyjet, me kozmosin. Dhe kështu kujtesa e tij mbushej me emra, histori, portreteudhëtimi për të ishte gjithnjë një zbulim. Kështu lindi dhe libri "Duke ecur", një libër që shpejt në Francë do të bëhej mjaft popullor.

Takim me orakujt e kohës antike
Ai ishte mjaft i ri kur u nis për herë të parë në Greqi. Ishte viti 1947. Në Sorbonne kishte studiuar letërsinë, mitologjine, por ndryshe ishte të prekte djepin e vjetër të qytetërimit të Evropës. Donte të njihte buronjat e miteve. Fantazia e djaloshit gëlonte nga historitë mitike, personazhet mitologjikë, figurat e Edipit, Jocaste-s, Zeusit, Orestit, AkilitAtë vit në Greqi ishte luftë civile. Në Delf ishin ende partizanët e gjeneralit Markos. Por edhe pse luftë, ai do të guxonte të shkonte në Delf, nën ehot e krismave, në tempullin e madh të historisë. Ai nuk e kuptonte atë luftë. Për të rëndësi kishin mitet. Dukej se Jacques Lacarriere kishte takim me orakujt. Kështu ai do të udhëtonte shpesh në Greqi gjer në vitin 1966. Nga këto udhëtime lindi libri "Vera greke" (L'éte grecque"), një libër-udhëtimi ku përshkruan me një humanizëm të thellë njerëzit dhe takimin me mitet e botës antike. Por pas vitit 1966 ai nuk mund të shkonte më atje. Ishte "koha e Kolonelëve", koha e juntës ushtarake.

Në gjurmët e Herodotit
Dëshira e Lacarrière ka qënë gjithnjë zbulimi i qytetërimeve dhe i botërave të reja. Orienti e ka tërhequr gjithnjë pa masë. Po kështu dhe lindja e Mesdhe, India. "Pas Greqisë, unë u nisa në Indi. Mësova gjuhën hundistane në Institutin e Qytetërimeve dhe të Gjuhëve Orientale, në Paris. Pastaj mësova arkeologjinë dhe rastësisht u gjenda në Bejrut. Dy vjet qëndrova mes Libanit dhe Sirisë, fill pas luftës, ku mësova shumëçka mes njerëzve nëpër fshatra. Pastaj u nisa në Egjipt, ç'ka më shtyu të shkruaj librin "Njerëzit e harruar të Zotit". Udhëtoja me një çantë në shpinë, nëpër shkretëtirë,me egjiptianë dhe arkeologë. Orë të tëra rrija nëpër xhami, bisedoja me njerëz. Udhëtimi për mua do të thoshte të bëhesha disi dikush tjetër" Lacarrière i ngjante kështu Herodotit të famshëm grek, duke u kthyer njëkohësisht dhe në një dishepull i tij. "Herodoti ka qënë ndër të parët njerëz të shquar që u nis për udhëtim që të mësonte mbi botën. Ai nuk u nis në udhëtim për ti shërbyer luftës, për të bërë luftë apo tregti. Lundërtarët nuk niseshin për të parë yjet në qiell por për të përcaktuar rrugët nëpër detra për ushtrinë dhe tregtinë. Ndërsa ai ishte i pari që u nis të njihte popujt që rrethonin vendin e tij. Përse persët dhe grekët luftuan kundër njeri tjetrit: sepse nuk njiheshin siç duhej. Herodoti ngado që shkonte pyeste njerëzit, mbante shënimeai ishte, si të thuash, ati i gazetarisë"

Takimi me "Njeriu me karafil"
Miqësia e Lacarrière me Janis Ricos, poetin e "Njeriut me karafil" të përkthyer dhe në shqip, është nga më të bukurit dhe më prekësit. Silvia, gruaja e Lacarrière njihej me Ricosin, ajo do të bëhej ndërmjetësja mes tij dhe Ricosit, do ti jepte Ricosit poezitë e përkthyera nga Lacarrière dhe do ti jepte francezit poezitë e reja të Ricosit. Në Perëndim atë kohë Ricosi nuk njihej. Intelektualët e evropianë nuk e njihnin fatin tragjik të poetit. Do të ishte Lacarrière ai që do të botonte një artikull në "Le monde" me titullin "Janis Ricos, poeti i burgosur", shkrim që do të trondiste Francën dhe Perëndimin. Lajmi i burgosjes së poetit u përcoll njëherësh në të gjithë botën. Shpejt, poezitë e Ricosit do të recitoheshin nga të rinjtë në rrethet studenteske, në amfiteatrot dhe teatrot e Francës. "Gjatë kohës së diktaturës, atëhere kur dhe unë ndihesha azilant, sepse e kisha të ndaluar të shkoja në Greqi, gazeta "Le monde" në Greqi u cenzurua. Por azilantët greke në Francë mundën tua çonin atë të afërmëve të tyre. Më 1976 kur më së fundi munda të kthehesha përsëri në Greqi, së pari shkova të pëqafoja Janis Ricosin. Ai më tha se prej shumë kohësh e priste këtë takim dhe se kishte dashur të më tregonte diçka. Kështu ai nxorri tri paketa duhani, ku sejcila prej tyre kishte brenda një copë të prerë të artikullit që kisha shkruar atëhere në "Le monde", fshehur kështu nga rojet e tij. Më tregoi se ishte lumturuar e trimëruar kur kishte ndier se nuk ishte harruar dhe se jashtë Greqisë interesoheshin për fatin e tij.

Përkthyesi
Me siguri që dashuria për tragjedianët e mëdhenj grekë, Eskilin dhe Sofokliun, e ka shtyrë Lacarriere të mësojë dhe greqishten e vjetër, krahas greqishtes moderne. Një ushtrim i vështirë por që për inteligjencën dhe vullnetin që e karakterizonte këtë njeri, dhe kjo u bë e mundur. Sidoqoftë vetëm kështu ai mundi të hyjë në botën magjepsëse të tragjedianëve grekë. Ishte pikërisht regjisori i madh i teatrit francez Jean Vilar që në krye të Teatrit Kombetar të Parisit do të vinte në skenë tragjedine "Antigonea", të përkthyer nga Lacarriere. Kjo pjesë do të shfaqej dhe në skenën më të famshme të teatrit francez, në Pallatin e Papëve të Avignon, atje ku Lacarriere kishte njohur nga afër dhe Gerard Philippe. Përkthimet e Lacarrière janë të shumta: nga Esopi apo Agamemnoni tek Seferis, nga pjesët teatrale të Sofokliut dhe "Hymnes" të Homerit tek Vasilikos, autori i romanit "Z", nga Herodoti tek Ricos, Elitis dhe poetë të tjerë të kohës së sotme. 35 poetë grekë dhe antologji poetike greke, nuk janë pak në jetën e një përkthyesi. Poeti Lacarrière që shkruante vetë poezi, përkthente me ëndje poezitë e miqve të tij grekë. "Poezia nuk është një recital që e harrojmë sapo themi fjalën e fundit, por ajo është një mënyrë të jetuari, - thotë Lacarrière.

Ballkani, djepi i vjetër i Evropës
Çdo udhëtim i Lacarriere është pra një libër më vete. Kësaj radhe udhëtimi i tij nga Parisi, do të kalojë përmes Shqipërisë, do të përvijojë në Shkup e Prespë (ai ka shkruar dhe një histori të mrekullueshme për Aleksandrin e Madh) për të vazhduar më pas në Greqi. Një udhëtim ballkanik ku filozofi-poet ka dëshirë të vizitojë kishat e Beratit, të pikëtakohet me Onufrin e Shpatarakun, të kuvendojë me bektashinjtë dhe sufitë shqiptarë. Udhëtim ballkanik në një fillim mijëvjeçari, në një kohë kur në Ballkan diktaturat nuk ekzistojnë më, as luftrat, dhe ku popujt e lashtë pikëtakohen në një dritë të re, ku njerëzit kërkojnë të hapin portat e shtëpive, kufijtë. Ja pra një "galua" i frankëve të vjetër që pikëtakon ballkanikët e sotëm, pasardhësit e ilirëve, grekëve dhe dakëve të vjetër, nën ehon e largët të miteve. Ballkani zë pothuaj pjesën më të madhe të krijimtarisë së këtij autori: nga "Duke udhëtuar me Herodotin", "Aleksandri i Madh", "Fluturimi i Ikarit", etj, e gjer tek "Jokasta", Antigonea", Pluhuri i botës", me vallen maramendëse të dervishëve të Konja-s. Përmes antikitetit qytetërues dhe mitologjisë ballkanike, ai e ka parë gjithnjë Ballkanin si djepin e Evropës, ku lindën sistemet e demokracisë dhe të humanizmit. Pas Shqipërisë e Maqedonisë ai do të shkojë në Greqi. Kohë më parë kishte shkuar në Qipro, ku kërkonte të ndihmonte që vendlindja e Afërditës të regjistrohej në listën e Trashëgimisë Botërore të Unesco-s. "Kjo do të jetë e vetmja mënyrë që të mundim që ai vend të ruhet nga synimet e sipërmarrësve. Kjo do të jetë dhe beteja ime e fundit. Aq më tepër që është puna e një poeti që të mbrojë vendlindjen e Afërditës. Ne të gjithë jemi bij të Afërditës". Një sentencë shumë e bukur padyshim e asaj ç'ka duhet të jemi të gjithëAfërdita afër dhe larg 
Luan Rama, Unesco, Paris

_(marrë nga Gazeta Shekulli)_
--------------------------------

Shpresoj që Lacarriere t'i kushtoj shkrime të vyera trojeve Shqiptare, gjithashtu edhe në lidhje me trashigiminë e "Zotërve Grek" që në fakt janë me origjinë Pellazgjo-Ilire.

 :buzeqeshje:  Drini.

----------


## drini_në_TR

25.07.2003
Libri mbi themeluesin e Kanunit më të njohur shqiptar

*Doli në shitje libri Princi i përfolur Lekë Dukagjini i studiuesit Tonin Çobanit*

Këto ditë është publikuar libri Princi i përforlur Lekë Dukagjini i Tonin Çobanit. Libri është një biografi, e munguar deri sot, për një nga princat më të shquar të shek.XV, me emrin e të cilit është lidhur edhe Kanuni i shqiptarëve. Lekë Dukagjini (1410-1481), princi shqiptar, bashkëkohës i Skënderbeut dhe pasues i veprës së tij, është cilësuar një personalitet imponues (Durham) dhe Hero kombëtar (Hahn) i popullit të vet. Kanuni i Lekë Dukagjinit është një vepër unikale me frymë humaniste e periudhës së Rilindjes evropiane në gjuhën shqipe, e cila, megjithëse u përfol së bashku me autorin e saj (dhe vazhdon të përflitet edhe sot e kësaj dite), është vlerësuar nga studiues seriozë, vendas dhe të huaj, si një vepër monumentale (A.Buda) dhe kontribut në thesarin e kulturës botërore (Schwerin). Për të realizuar këtë monografi, e para e llojit të vet për Lekë Dukagjinin, autorit i është dashur një punë më se 10-vjeçare në kërkim të burimeve të verifikuara (mbi 170 referenca) si dhe për ti dhënë përgjigje disa prej çështjeve të anashkaluara deri në ditët e sotme nga historiagrafia shqiptare ose edhe të keqinterpretuara prej saj, për shkak të të cilave princi i fundit i derës së Dukagjinëve ka qenë i përfolur, si: vendlindja e tij; kufijtë e principatës që trashëgoi; konflikti me Lekë Zakarinë, venecianët dhe e këtyre të fundit me Skëndërbeun; koha e ngjizjes së Kanunit dhe autorësia e tij; shkaqet që e bënë të mundur ruajtjen e normave kanunore për 6 shekuj dhe disa alternativa të interpretimit të pikave më të nxehta të tij etj. Libri është pajisur me ilustrime, indeks dhe një përmbledhje në gjuhën angleze, ndërsa është botim i përbashkët i shtëpive botuese Lisitan dhe Toena. Libri kushton 1000 lekë ose 10 euro.

----------

